# Où sont les danseurs iPod?



## nova (12 Mai 2006)

hello,

certains l'auront sans doute remarqué, Apple ne met plus les visuels iPod (avec les danseurs) tels que celui ci: http://mac1.no/files/images/efa4a149f2ba4ea162083d8ac3c42f1f-1466.gif à disposition de tous sur son site web.

c'est bien domage, ça faisait de sympas petits wallpapers.  
mais je me dis que les visuels plus récents doivent bien être disponibles quelque part, puisqu'il existe des affiches, et des paneaux représantant les campagnes les plus récentes. 
exemple récent: http://static.flickr.com/51/141132769_5304e9cf06_o.jpg

donc je me disais qu'il devait bien y avoir ici au moins une personne qui dispose de ces visuels ou qui a le bras long du coté de chez apple...  

merci d'avance à tous!

(j'espere que sujet trouve bien sa place ici, si pas, les moderateurs excerceront les changements nécéssaires )


----------

